# One Display/Two Monitors/Win7?



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:I've been looking around for something that will allow me to get one display on two monitors. I was able to do it easy in XP because of the Nvidia driver, but it will not work in 7.:facepalm: I have the Gigabyte GTX 280 video card. I am trying to find:4-compute a third party software that will allow me to have the one display on the two monitors ... anyone know if anything like this exist? :ermm:

Leave it to M$ not to have a way to configure the monitors with a horizontal span:nonono: Thanks for reading my post. :wavey:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have a look at the link below extend your display is the one you need.
Work and play better with multiple monitors


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

:wavey: Thanks for the link, but as far as M$ is concerned in that link having an extended display is two displays where you can move stuff from one monitor to another:facepalm: ... I can do that now ... That's not what I want:nonono: ... I want the two monitor to show one display.:4-sulk: Like it can do in XP.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Extend your display should do what you want over two monitors.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You want to have a mirror image of your desktop on each monitor, is what I think your telling us? What is your display adapter software? There should be an icon in your system tray or *Control Panel *starting this you can choose Mirror display. Or in the Windows Display settings take the drop down menu next to *Multiple Monitors* and choose *Duplicate these Displays*


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

No what I am telling you is I want one image on both screens. Two monitors together to create one big picture. What you are describing exist in XP but not Win 7 and neither MS or Nvidia are accepting responsibility for it. If you take a closer look you will see there is no way to get that horizontal wide view with Win 7.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

It looks like you are contradicting yourself, You are not being clear at all!!!! Are you talking about the background and have one background across two monitors?


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok ... I'm in WinXP now looking at this web page on one screen displays the left half of this page ... on the other screen the right half of this web page in a horizontal span ... put them together and you get a whole web page ... I don't see what it is you see as a contradiction.

This will end the "contradiction" this will clearly show what I am talking about.

Using dual monitor on windows 7 - YouTube

That is what I want Win 7 to do.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try using your graphics card display manager ATI's ccc or nvidia nview to extend the display.

Or use windows 7 magnifier.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: Well sir, the problem with your suggestion is view nvidia will not work in Win 7... that's part of the complaint with users like myself. The magnifier will not work I just get two large separate displays... that's not what I want. I guess my only hope is a third party software that will do the job. So far... I have had no luck finding one.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Is there anyone that knows of a third party software that will solve my problem


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The link below maybe helpful please have a look and see if this is for you.
How can I split one large display into two?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have a look at this.

Realtime Soft UltraMon

Also

DisplayFusion: Multi-Monitor Taskbar, Multi-Monitor Screen Savers, HotKeys, Multi-Monitor Wallpaper, Windows Logon Changer and more...


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Well guys ... I really appreciate your posts, TCM that link you provided does the opposite of what I want ... thanks anyway :sad:

Lead ... I tried those programs and as incredible as it seems they have no function to make one big display with two monitors. It's like they are all saying you don't need to have a big long display.:nono: What's up with that?:ermm:

:wavey::wiggle2:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've got 2 monitors set up in Windows 7 displaying one image across both screens.

Right click the desktop and select Screen Resolution. Set the Orientation to Landscape, set Multiple Displays to 'Extend these displays', and click Apply.

I think you've already tried this though, so maybe I'm not fully understanding what you're looking for.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, win + r key type:- displayswitch.exe press OK. Extend.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

koala said:


> I've got 2 monitors set up in Windows 7 displaying one image across both screens.
> 
> Right click the desktop and select Screen Resolution. Set the Orientation to Landscape, set Multiple Displays to 'Extend these displays', and click Apply.
> 
> I think you've already tried this though, so maybe I'm not fully understanding what you're looking for.


:wave:If you look up to an earlier post of a youtube video you will see what I am talking about.:sayyes:



jenae said:


> Hi, win + r key type:- displayswitch.exe press OK. Extend.


Folks seem to be confused about the difference between extend view and horizontal span ... it is not the same. If you look at the youtube video posted you will see the difference. From my research neither M$ or nvidia will take responsibility for the lack of a horizontal span option. It's pretty much stick with XP or find another OS other than windows.:mblah:

:wavey::wiggle2:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The nvidia control panel calls it 'Span'. Windows calls it 'Extend'. The big difference I can see between them is that when you move a window to the middle of the screen using Extended mode (so you can see half the window on each monitor), you can only maximize the window to fill one screen. Horizontal Span mode lets you hit the Maximize button and the window would fill both screens.

This is ok when working on the desktop, but trying to run a fullscreen game so the image is spread across both monitors can't be done using Windows 7 Extended mode.

I found this quote on a 2009 forum from nvidia:


> Horizontal and Vertical span modes are no longer available under Windows Vista. Due to architectural changes in the new Windows Vista Window Display Driver Model (WDDM), span mode cannot be supported in NVIDIA graphics drivers. NVIDIA recommends using the built-in Windows Vista multi-display modes.


----------

